# Let me run this by you guys... Mystery Shopper Business



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

OKay, so I have worked for various Mystery Shopper companies over the years and compared to what they get for a contract they pay diddly squat. I think it's a good business that has real value in the market place, slow economies mean tougher competition and good customer service can make for a loyal, repeat customer base.

I am looking at starting my own, local, Mystery Shopper company. With little overhead I will be able to pay my small bevy of shoppers more per job and expect high quality reports. I am comfortable enough with technology to teach video shopping and set up remote viewing for more complex operations. Although I'd want to stick to simple phone, website and in person video shops to begin with.

The great thing about this kind of business is that practically everyone I know is a potential contractor. Just mention shopping and getting paid and watch the stampede, lol. 

My question is, to you out there, if you were starting this kind of business what would be the things you might take into consideration?


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

manners and professionalism. very detailed reports. ongoing progress visits.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

I've done mystery shopping before, and the pay is atrocious. This is one of the so called 'independant contractor' positions the IRS should be looking at. After expenses & such, you end up less than $2 / hr. The ones for branded service stations were the worst, 15-20 photos, and long descriptions. Took 30 minutes to uplaod pix onto the website using buggy software. What a hassle.


----------

